
Psychedelic drugs may transform mental health care - mancerayder
https://fortune.com/longform/psychedelic-drugs-business-mental-health/
======
Melting_Harps
Non-paywalled version on MAPS:

[https://maps.org/news/media/8046-fortune-business-gets-
ready...](https://maps.org/news/media/8046-fortune-business-gets-ready-to-
trip-how-psychedelic-drugs-may-revolutionize-mental-health-care)

~~~
mancerayder
Turning on reader mode in Firefox removes the paywall for me in the original
article, but thanks for posting the link to that organization, looks useful.

